
Forget Cygwin or VMware, run coLinux - iamelgringo
http://www.techanodyne.com/2007/03/forget-vmware-run-colinux.html
======
hobbs
Tried coLinux. Had to go back to VirtualBox. I'm not sure what the problem
was, but running network-heavy apps in coLinux caused my wireless connection
to drop out in the Windows host. Never had that problem before or since with
other VM products.

Otherwise, there were no problems and I felt it was right answer to the
problem. Why bother running a full-on emulator, when the kernel is open-source
and can be modified to run as a process within another OS?

------
rams
The headline is clearly over the top designed to get a few clicks. You don't
get the stability or performance of products that have been around for a while
overnight. If trying out new stuff is all you do then this might be the thing
for you.

------
zeka
Why should I forget VMware or any other virtualization product? They also give
you 95% of native performance and a full-screen X on top of that.

With 2GB RAM becoming the norm and stand-by mode having replaced power on/off
cycles, I have no issues running two systems side-by-side on my laptop at all
times.

------
fiaz
What is the difference between andLinux and coLinux?

<http://www.colinux.org/>

<http://www.andlinux.org/>

They seem to have similar logos and website...

~~~
cstejerean
"andLinux uses CoLinux as its core which is confusing for many people. CoLinux
is a port of the Linux kernel to Windows.[...] Xming is used as X server and
PulseAudio as sound server"

That seems to clarify things a bit. andLinux seems to take coLinux and add a
couple of other utilities to give you a more seamless integration. last time I
used coLinux I had to use VNC to connect from Windows to my running coLinux
instance.

~~~
myelin
Yep - coLinux is the kernel plus a text console. Using coLinux is very much
like having a headless Linux box on the network.

andLinux is coLinux and a Windows X server, all packaged up nicely so you can
run GUI apps.

------
Zak
This article mentions three products with overlapping, but not identical
applications. Suggesting that users should "forget" one in favor of another is
overly narrow at best.

------
myelin
coLinux is great; have been using it for years, first on XP, now on Vista. The
networking is a bit tricky to get going, but it's very convenient and feels
"lighter" than VMWare. Have never tried VirtualBox though.

------
simianstyle
I'll stick with cygwin, thanks.

~~~
myelin
Cygwin is all you need if you want to compile and run UNIX command-line apps
on your Windows box.

The cool thing about coLinux is that it's actually Linux underneath, so you
can have a complete Debian install, with apt-get etc. Postgres, MySQL, sshd
etc all work as you would expect them to.

------
pibefision
Buy a MacBook!

